# Long hair vs. short hair



## chloebella (Feb 24, 2006)

I was told that long haired and short haired chi's have different personalities in general. Such as a long haired are more laid back... What are your thoughts about that?


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Whoever told you that didn't know what he was talking about :wink: . Long and smooth coats are identical in everything but the length of their coats. Same body, same head, same personality....... ask any well established breeder or even better dog show judge. Basically someone, that's dedicated his life to this wonderful breed....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I only have two short coats, but I don't think coats would have anything to do with personalities. :wave:


----------



## chloebella (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the response and it makes sense. I had seen someone post that on a different breed dog forum and I was curious.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I can agree with the others. Tucker is no way laid back and it looks like Jasper is going to have twice as much energy!


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

I have heard the same thing before from two breeders myself. I was curious myself as to what those differences were and was told that the longcoats in general had a "sweeter" disposition, whatever that means. I took it with a grain of salt though. :wink:


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

I have had two chihuahua's in my life time.. one long coat, one short coat... the long coats have a totally different personality.. in my opinion... the short haired dogs tend to be more snippy, and hyper... while the long haired dogs tend to be more lap lovers and laid back... but either coat can be snippy and hyper... it's just more prevaliant in the short coats... it is the same way in Daschaunds.. the short coats tend to be more snippy and hard headed, while the long coats are more laid back usually, although I have been bitten by a long coat doxie.. and the wire coats tend to be very terrier like and high spirited... so yes, I believe that there is a difference in the personalities between the two coat types. because I have personally seen the difference.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

for me woody is very mellow and teddy, my long coat, is more anxious at times


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I think every chihuahua is unique. It has to do with breeding, and genetics plus everything around them.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Differences in character have more to do with breeding then the length of their coats......


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have to agree, its not the coat lenght its the breeding...i think the common conception that short haired are snippier is because short haired are so prelevant and due to their rise in popularity there being bred so often by unethical breeders, long hared chis seem to have not had as much as a populatiy boom as the short haired so they tend to be a little more seletivly bred...


----------



## chloebella (Feb 24, 2006)

Very interesting, thank you for the replies.


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I think It is the way they are raised and the genetic's of each dog my mom has two and I have two. One of my mom's sleeps all day under the covers of the bed the other is a raving lunitic he barks and tries to bite anyone that comes in the door. My two Taco is real laid back like to sit in my lap all the time Nini is hyper and is every where and in to everything


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Ok...I have one of each..and BOTH from the same breeder...THEY ARE TOTALLY DIFFERENT! :wink: Stinky (the long coat) is the sweetest dog, cuddles, kisses, you name it but he has snapped at people (including me) once or twice... Smelly (the short hair one) is super hyper and very very active but he LOVES everyone, never the snapper....that been said... :wink: I think it depends on the dog not the lenght of the fur. :wink:

:wink: Also, I find that Smelly (short) sheds a lot more than Stinky..but I'm not 100% convinced is a short hair thing. :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Short coat chis DO shed more than long coats.
I don't see how the length of their coat would have anything to do with their personality...
For those of you who said you have a long coat and short coat, and you've noticed they have completely different personalities, that's probably just a coincidence. You would have to study hundreds of long coats vs short coats. Only looking at two dogs tells you nothing.

If I had a dark colored chi and a light colored chi, and the dark one was friendlier/more affectionate, I could make the generalization that dark colored chis are friendlier dogs. :?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Will 30 chihuahuas do for now??? LOL...at our meetups..and we've been having them for a year now...we have noticed that long coats tend to be more shy..calm if you will...while the short coats are the one's running the show...even then...I still think it depends on the dog.  :wink: oh, and is not an owner thing because we have totally different people from doctors to unemployed and the dogs will still form a little "gang" and act exactly the same.  

:wink: Some people know more not only from knowing their own dogs but others as well... :wink:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well from a personal experiecne in a pack of 25 long coated chis, each one had a different personality, some were more laid back others through they were 200lb rotties...i do think however that shorthaired tending to be more backyard bred could be the reason, bad breeding can lead to sooo many different health and behaviouralb problems...


----------

